# Loking for a good Hairdresser /beauty salon



## mansaclaire (May 23, 2010)

Hi , 

Just wondering if anyone knows of a good hairdresser and beauty salon in the Paphos/Peyia area, 

Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

mansaclaire said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows of a good hairdresser and beauty salon in the Paphos/Peyia area,
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Mansaclaire, 

I too am looking for a good Hairdessers, I have been told there is a guy called Jonathan that works in a shop along the coast Road to Coral Bay, but I don't know the name of the shop and can't seem to find it, there is also another hairdressers I know of callled Unique which is on the Tombs of the king road next to Angelikas resturant ( I think) never had my hair done there, but I know the Girl trained in a good salon in Scotland??

I can however recommend a Beauty salon called Lilia's which is in the small shopping complex opposite Alexander The Great Hotel in Kato Paphos.....Ive only had my eyebrows waxed there so far but was really impressed with the shape... Im so fussy at anyone waxing my eyebrows!!! and there very resonable too.


Please let me know if you find a good Hairdressers and Beautians?

I read on another thread about schooling and exporting your car, How did you get on?

Rgs Lynda


----------



## mansaclaire (May 23, 2010)

Hi Lynda

Thanks so much for your reply,

bizarley enough, I have just flown home and sat next to a lovely girl and her two kids, she told me she was a hairdresser, and works in a shop on the coast road to coral bay! the captain came on and i didnt get a chance to ask the name!

I will go and have a hunt when i get back, she seemed really nice, ,

I;ve driven past the unqiue shop, looks good.

Thanks for the info on the salon, will give it try and let you know,

We;re doing great, thanks for asking, thats us here three weeks now, furnitutre ship, extremely easy - not a bit of hassle with andrews shipping and just got our car off the ship on tuesday - again really easy not a bother, everyone was really helpful, after speaking to people i was starting to dread it but am delighted to say it all went well

Are you living in Paphos ?

hopefully speak to you soon


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, i just had my hair done by a really nice guy, he's from London and did a great job

His name is kenny and his no. is 96393812 he's a mobile hairdresser living in Peyia.

He did a cut and full head colour for €35, which i thought was really good price, from what i've seen around xx


----------

